# New WR by Homer Simpson!!



## Yes We Can! (Mar 8, 2009)

A funny video, I found on YouTube


----------



## (X) (Mar 8, 2009)

you have embedded it wrong... it doesn't show


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2009)

here: 



you didn't embed it corectly

it looks like homer uses full wristing too


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes said:


> A funny video, I found on YouTube



You were missing an 'A'.


----------



## Odin (Mar 8, 2009)

It seems like a multi-blind solve too.....


----------



## Zava (Mar 8, 2009)

oh, come on. that isn't Homer Simpson; that's just Frank Morris disguised as Homer Simpson.


----------



## kaixax555 (Mar 8, 2009)

But he beat Erik Akkersdijk and Yu Nakajima even though he wrists.

Edit: Wow, 3 turns and he solved it.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Mar 8, 2009)

now i want to see this one!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 8, 2009)

kaixax555 said:


> But he beat Erik Akkersdijk and Yu Nakajima even though he wrists.
> 
> Edit: Wow, 3 turns and he solved it.



Yes, he even wins the fewest moves event oO


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 8, 2009)

yea that's a funny episode. It's the one in which Homer gets a pen surgically removed out of his brain, thus multiplying his IQ


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 8, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> yea that's a funny episode. It's the one in which Homer gets a pen surgically removed out of his brain, thus multiplying his IQ



Yeah! It's so funny!


----------



## skwishy (Mar 8, 2009)

After seeing the clip I had to go and watch the full episode again, sadly the clip is the only part in the episode involving cubes 

1209 HOMR


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 8, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> yea that's a funny episode. It's the one in which Homer gets a pen surgically removed out of his brain, thus multiplying his IQ



It's a crayon


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 8, 2009)

I was so scared when I saw this title. I was afraid that someone took my UWR for the Homer Simpson Head 2x2x2. I can't find mine anymore and solving that was such a pain.


----------



## boiiwonder (Mar 8, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > yea that's a funny episode. It's the one in which Homer gets a pen surgically removed out of his brain, thus multiplying his IQ
> ...




I think its a powder blue crayon.

then moe puts it back in his head in the end


----------



## MistArts (Mar 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I was so scared when I saw this title. I was afraid that someone took my UWR for the Homer Simpson Head 2x2x2. I can't find mine anymore and solving that was such a pain.



Can I borrow the Homer Head for a week?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 9, 2009)

boiiwonder said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > Sin-H said:
> ...




It wasn't at first. The color of the original crayon was never stated. Once he decided to have a new crayon placed in his brain, he took one of Lisa's crayons, Powder Blue, and had Moe put it in there.

I'm a bit of a Simpson's freak. I can think of 4 episodes off the top of my head that have cubes.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 9, 2009)

well you just triple posted, just click edit then delete post


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 9, 2009)

I *Salute* Homer Simpson.
Anyone have the full video?


----------



## MaO (Mar 9, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> I *Salute* Homer Simpson.
> Anyone have the full video?





skwishy said:


> After seeing the clip I had to go and watch the full episode again, sadly the clip is the only part in the episode involving cubes
> 
> 1209 HOMR



I wonder what method he is using, i looks pretty fast


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 9, 2009)

it's called the Crayola method (named after his creator Crayola Inbrain)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats the german version ^^
oh i hate this video xD 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUwOt33OSmQ


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi

I just watch the Simpsons on German TV and found another Rubiks appereance:
Its Season 5, Episode 2, Cape Feare: Tingeltangel Bob gets out of jail 
(I'm afraid he has a different name in the US  )

http://wtso.net/movie/271-The_Simpsons_502_Cape_Feare.html

(The link brings you to the page someone mentioned before, I don't know weather its legal or not so you do it on your own 
Responsibility !!!)


Alex


P.S.: I thought of making a new thread about 'Cube-Appereance' in various shows, series, movies etc.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 9, 2009)

The cubes have a very odd color scheme-white, blue, and yellow going clockwise...

Also, there is one episode with a tornadoe. They are all in the basement and find a cube. Then the trouble starts.


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 9, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Also, there is one episode with a tornadoe. They are all in the basement and find a cube. Then the trouble starts.



Do you or does anyone else know the name of this or other episodes??


----------

